# CONCHFISH 16 gets wet tested



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations Chris on a great design.

I will be it feels so good to have all of the partner BS lone gone.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Those videos were pretty exciting to watch this weekend. Chris, I'm sure you're proud -- gotta love seeing a vision come to life! Congrats, and I look forward to seeing many more of them on the water.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Chris, send me the videos. I’ll put them on YouTube and post them here.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmslWRuneNY/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=7q5ecviw1g6q


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2018)

Chris, she’s still pretty light for an overbuilt gal and built by noobs! Cool videos and picks, great design! Now Travis is gonna see this and be working even more overtime on his! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I want one but don't have 200-300 hours to devote. That would take me 7 years to complete if I was lucky.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Let me go ahead and be the dumbass and ask:

Briefly, what are the pros / cons on a strip build vs foam core. Weight? Cost of material? Ease of construction?

Given that Ive never used either---have some experience w/ stitch / glue---, any info will be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2018)

el9surf said:


> I want one but don't have 200-300 hours to devote. That would take me 7 years to complete if I was lucky.


Just purchase a set of plans from Chris “outta respect” then pay Travis to build you one! He’ll have it down pretty good after this! And... he does quality work!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Who is Travis?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2018)

el9surf said:


> Who is Travis?


Look at his build thread in the bragging spot, he is building one right now in foam core and epoxy. And doing a damn fine job too!


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Pole Position said:


> Let me go ahead and be the dumbass and ask:
> 
> Briefly, what are the pros / cons on a strip build vs foam core. Weight? Cost of material? Ease of construction?
> 
> Given that Ive never used either---have some experience w/ stitch / glue---, any info will be appreciated.


Good question.
Pros of wood strips is they smell nice and it’s kind of like building a wood boat. You need a bit of skill with wood tools to build the deck as designed.
Cons of wood strip is they are a bit hard for novices to bend in easily. It will weigh a bit more than core.

Pros of core is it’s very easy to bend, cut and install. You just need to get it on the jig and hold its shape till glassed. Very forgiving to work with.
Cons are it can cost a bit more than wood strip. 
Bottom line is if you want a Waterman onen two seats aft flush foredeck Skiff that will weigh 300 lbs and run great with a 15-25 hp outboard, draft in 4” of water and perform like seen in the videos you can build in polyester resin and core for about $3,000.00 or a bit more in materials.

What guys should be asking is to rent or buy the used jigs that are already built and not needed.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

One of the upcoming builders emailed me last night offering this,
He runs a repair-modify shop called Skiff Outfitters in Edgewater fla.
Carl Granger will be offering custom bare hulls for sale or the CONCHFISH along with custom one off decks and all parts cut out for those interested in saving time or just wanting to get a kit project together to finish out on their own.
So you can contact him here for info.....
Skiff Outfitters LLC
407 Timaquan Trail #21
Edgewater Florida
32132
1-386-315-6561
[email protected]
Look him up on Instagram as So bursted

Here’s some more pictures of other Skiff being built.
The cream colored Skiff with my little keel ideas is being built by Donny Stickney. He bought the plans a month ago he is moving along building in his side yard.

The other pictures are of a few of the other home builds moving along. The hull is the easy part. The deck and how you want it laid out takes more time to detail out. Look up on my blogs how I build one off decks. Not hard to do just takes planning.

To start the pictures off we have my ole partner Flip chillin in hull #1. This deck and interior I built in 2-1/2 weeks to get it ready for Flip to do a Walker Cay Chronicles show in with Lefty. It was after this show and the time Flip had in the boat that Hal decided to start a company to build them and then made me the offer to be a partner in the up coming business. They told me they were going to call this new Skiff the WHIPRAY after the Conchy Joes name for a Great outhern string ray. Well you all know the rest of the story.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

My hat is off to you Chris for the design and to all the guys out there doing this build themselves! The idea of renting or buying jigs that have already been proven is a real time saver! It may just be a short amount of time before somebody makes a mold!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Damn good looking skiff!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great work sharing this incredible design Chris. Get started building this time proven design gentlemen. All you need is a covered place to work, materials, time, and skill.


----------

